

Ask HN: For god's sake, how do I get custom social share buttons like this? - sixQuarks

All the good implementations of share buttons on content sites come in vertical columns, like so:<p>http://onforb.es/LpNp0Z
(links to Forbes article)<p>So why the hell doesn't ShareThis.com or AddThis.com provide default vertical buttons like that?  This pisses me off cause I've been wanting to integrate this into my site for a long time, but every time I start delving into it, I find that it's going to take me forever to customize them so they fit nicely in a vertical space.<p>Do any of you know of a simple script that will allow me to put these social share buttons on my site in vertical form without having to go through a bunch of tedious customizations?
======
canatan01
There are many Wordpress plugins that do this (eg
<http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/sharebar/> or
[http://www.designchemical.com/lab/demo-wordpress-slick-
socia...](http://www.designchemical.com/lab/demo-wordpress-slick-social-share-
buttons-plugin/) or many others ). Just copy the code and paste in your
website.

------
canatan01
Oh by the way, I just visited AddThis and did you even check their site?
<https://www.addthis.com/get/sharing>

They offer 3 vertical styles!

